# Problème avec Safari



## Hobbes22 (23 Novembre 2007)

J'ai fais la mise à jour MacOs 10.4.11, avec la nouvelle version de Safari, et depuis je n'arrive plus à me connecter avec Safari, il est noté "Aller à cette adresse" dans la barre d'adresse. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à régler ce problème????
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Novembre 2007)

Des plugins d'installés?


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Novembre 2007)

MAJ faite comment ?   

Mobyduck


----------



## Piou29 (23 Novembre 2007)

Idem depuis la MàJ 4.11
Safari n'affiche plus rien.
Et j'ai effectué l'installation comme d'habitude... enfin, il me semble...


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Novembre 2007)

D'autres navigateurs? Des problèmes avec?

Après la mise à jour vous avez fait une réparation des autorisations*?

Sinon vous pouvez essayer d'appliquer la mise à jour combo. [Version Intel] [Version PowerPC]

*Application >> Utilitaires >> Utilitaire de disque


----------



## Piou29 (23 Novembre 2007)

Problème résolue (en cherchant sur le topic de la MaJ 4.11 ) en virant piclens. Merci de votre aide et désolé pour le dérangement. Qui cherche trouve...


----------



## Kiboo (29 Novembre 2007)

Salut 
Moi également j'ai le même problème pour safari il ne s'ouvre plus.
Je ne trouve pas le topic MAJ 4.11 quelqu'un peut me mettre le lien s'il vous plait.
Je suis allée dans recherche mais aucun sujet trouvé.

Egalement est il possible de me dire où je peux retrouver Safari beta 3 car sur tous les sites où je vais les liens m'enmène au site apple avec le chargement de safari pour PC fichier (exe).
comment faire aidez moi a retrouver safari pour mac.
merci


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Novembre 2007)

Kiboo a dit:


> Salut
> Moi également j'ai le même problème pour safari il ne s'ouvre plus.
> Je ne trouve pas le topic MAJ 4.11 quelqu'un peut me mettre le lien s'il vous plait.
> Je suis allée dans recherche mais aucun sujet trouvé.
> ...


Et relire 3 posts au dessus&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et relire 3 posts au dessus



Et pendant que vous y êtes, en relisant encore pus haut, dans le sous titre du forum, vous y verrez une annotation en rouge... 






On déménage !


----------

